# Pictures of my girl Tallie



## emjb53 (Jan 9, 2012)

I haven't been on in a while so I wanted to post some recent pictures of Tallie. She turned 1 year old in October, it's obvious now that she is a she 
















^ She's very patriotic! She flew to the top of the TV, she was watching President Obama give the state of the union. 








Playing peek a boo with me from inside her cage.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

She is beautiful! Is she cinnamon? That is one of my favorite colors on tiels


----------



## emjb53 (Jan 9, 2012)

eduardo said:


> She is beautiful! Is she cinnamon? That is one of my favorite colors on tiels


I'm not very good with identifying tiel' colors, but I'm pretty sure she's just a normal grey. Cinnamon is really pretty though, such a nice color.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so beautiful


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

What a cutie!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Tallie is gorgeous,I really enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Aawww...very cute!


----------



## emjb53 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

She's so cute.  She does have kind of a cinnamon tint.


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

She is very pretty.


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee love her


----------

